# Move to japan for 2-3 months



## Farhad

Hi, 

Me and my friend are planning to go to Japan for a while to live there for a short period learn more about the language. I'm already doing my best to learn Japanese and I feel that this is the best way to improve it more. 

My plan was to stay at some sort of hostel or guest-family and to get a little job to afford the stay.
However I have no clue of how to start this. Any help would be appreciated!

Arigato in advance, Farhad

Oh and by the way, I'm 18 years old and I've finished high school, I speak 5 languages at the moment (not counting japanese of course) and my english is pretty darn good!


----------



## Joppa

Farhad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my friend are planning to go to Japan for a while to live there for a short period learn more about the language. I'm already doing my best to learn Japanese and I feel that this is the best way to improve it more.
> 
> My plan was to stay at some sort of hostel or guest-family and to get a little job to afford the stay.
> However I have no clue of how to start this. Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Arigato in advance, Farhad
> 
> Oh and by the way, I'm 18 years old and I've finished high school, I speak 5 languages at the moment (not counting japanese of course) and my english is pretty darn good!


You can only work in Japan, even if only casual or part-time, if you can qualify for a working holiday visa - working on visa-waiver (or kanko visa - tourist visa - in Japanese) is illegal and if found out, you will be on next flight home and banned from returning for a fair old time. I've just checked MOFA (Japan's Ministry of Foreign Affairs) site but sadly there isn't a WHV agreement between Japan and the Netherlands. You may be asked about your funds at the immigration on arrival and if you cannot give a satisfactory answer, you may be denied entry, so don't count on working to sustain your stay - just bring enough money to cover your trip.


----------



## april

For accommodation, use the words "guest house" when googling. In Tokyo, Apple House and Sakura House are a couple of the most popular guest houses. Also google "Metropolis" for Tokyo and I think it is called the Kansai Flea Market for the Osaka region, for info about jobs and accommodation.

If you get a student visa you can work. But if I were you, I would just save up enough for your stay before coming over. That way you will be free enough to enjoy your time there.


----------

